# My first 1:24 scale figure



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I call him Old Codger and he stands about 2 and 7/8ths of an inch tall. About 6 foot in 1:24 and 5 foot 3 in 1:22. 
This is my first cast, I need to work in some more detail. Its hard to get detail in clay for small figures, but for this small it was down right impossible. I am impressed with those who work in this scale all the time.
I plan on getting some eyes on him, a little more definition in the face, shoe laces and some buttons on his shirt.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks great Richard. What are you gonna use for shoe laces?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been practicing with gelled epoxy. I am getting to the point where I can control a thin string of it and make a zigzag pattern on paper. Not good enough to try a small shoe yet.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Gelled epoxy? Sounds sticky... I'm looking forward to the result of it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, I feel your pain, those little guys are tough to do. Ray Dunakin sure does a great job with his. Guess he's got an article 
in the next GR about, one of his posts said awhile back.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

What issue?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good so far, Richard! 

I just got the December GR in the mail today, it has the first article of a four-part series I wrote. I use techniques learned from Chris Wala's tutorials here, plus some tips I've picked up from your posts.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool. I'll have to pick up a copy.


----------

